# Sun Oven



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone use a sun oven? What are your favorite things to cook in it? We've been very successful with chicken, pumpkin bread, all sorts of veggies, yesterday I cooked a big pot of black eyed peas. With all these 95+ sunny days we've been having here in NC it's been useful, especially keeping the house cool by not using the stove. The sun oven gets up to about 325 or so here, depending on how much sun there is. We'd been considering trying to make one, but found a good deal a couple months ago on a ready-made fancy one. Not sure how much we'll have to cook with it to get back our investment with savings on electricity/ac, but it's been fun to experiment with, and nice to know we'll have it in case the power goes out.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ading-questions/483513-my-new-solar-oven.html


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...questions/485755-fun-sun-again-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, my earlier search found nothing...


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

You can cook almost anything in it. I have two that I use all the time. About the only thing I haven't been able to cook is fried food. If you have a jar of meat or sauce you can open the jar/loosen the lid and put the jar into the oven and it will heat it that way. Saves on dishes.....


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Our recent heat-wave had us baking in our solar oven.
Blueberry muffins for mom, French bread for the neighbor and sourdough bread for our family...quinoa is amazing when cooked by the sun, kale dehydrates FAST! Hot dogs have been a real flop...anyone for hot dog jerky:yuck:


----------

